
Milwaukee's War on 'Pokémon GO' Could Change Tech Forever - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/31145-milwaukee-pokemon-go
======
Mendenhall
All these problema already have laws on the books.

“People are beginning to run across the streets, parking is absolutely
overloaded, the police are now ticketing, food trucks are showing up,” the
Milwaukee County Supervisor remembers. “It was unbelievable. There’s no
facilities to go to the bathroom. People are urinating on people’s lawns.
You’re finding female napkins and feminine hygiene stuff all over the place.”

